# what does everyone feed their mice?



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

I feed my mice small world mouse and rat food, purchased at walmart for around $3.50 per 3 pound bag of food. It gets expensive, especially when you have a lot of mice to feed, and 3 pound bags are the only size you can buy. I have a friend who feeds her mice gerbil or hamster food to save money, as you get more for the same price, but to me, it always seems like it is lacking something, or it would say it is for mice too. Just curious to know what everyone else feeds their mice that might be a little cheaper, and come in bigger (than 3 pound) bags?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I make my own mix. Its healthier, cheaper & I can make as much or as little as I need at a time. I mix everything together and stop it in a bucket.
My Mix:
* Wild bird seed/cockatiel seed 
*High Quality dog food 
*Ramen noodles (uncooked)
*Pumpkin seeds 
*Whole grain cereal(cheerios/corn flakes/Rice Chex)
*Sunflower seeds
*Split peas (uncooked)
*Rice (brown)


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

Do they like bacon?

My manager told me they did however I can never tell when he's winding me up


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They probably do, but I wouldn't use it on my meeces. Too salty and too fat. We all love bacon, I know, but I don't keep it around; I treat myself to some really good bacon a few times a year. If you want to feed them meat, try a little cooked chicken or bit of tuna.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im sure they like bacon, but I wouldnt feed it to them.
Mice like alot of things,but that doesnt mean it should be fed to them.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, mousies are just like little kids..and some adults as well. Not only do they have strong preferences for things they should have only in very small quantities, they always want to go where they haven't been before and probably don't belong, and are always looking for something new to try. I try to accommodate them as far as is safe. I love to see them enjoy new toys and foods. I've been thinking of making netting out of jute twine for them to climb, and I have some nice black walnut branches that need to be barked so they can go in the cages.Sorry, off topic.


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah I figured it would be quite fatty.

Am quiet glad though as I'm a veggie so not a fan of dead bits lol


----------



## chirkowatson (May 11, 2010)

Well i have a pet white pet mice named Lisa. I love her so much. I serve her best and very fresh food. I ts very nice to maintain its proper health. Actually it is quite necessary to keep pets fit and fitness because it is difficult to diagnose the fatal of unhealthy problems. So here is is my mice diet:
1) 1 part - cooked, whole grain rice
2) 2 parts - crushed oats or barley
3) ½ part - millet seed
4) ½ part - molasses


----------

